# Guppys dying, need some help.



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, I'm having some trouble and need some advice. I have a tank that had 12 guppys, three cory cats, one bushy nose pleco, and 6 red fire shrimp. I had one guppy die on me a week ago. It was my first death in any of my tanks, I removed what I could of the body, and performed a partial water change. Everyone else seemed fine. A week later and I add a few more guppys and 6 fire shrimp. One shrimp dies over night but everyone else in the tank seemed fine. A few days later I added three cory cats. Everything seemed fine, but one of my new guppys developed a white patch. It looked like it was a minor injury, the white wasn't fuzzy looking, nor did it look like a parasite. The next day it had another white scratchish looking mark under the original, and its back fin looked slightly ragged from the start. Some other guppys I noticed had cloudy looking eyes, and some of their body looked a bit cloudy. Didn't look like pictures I've seen of ick, looked slightly like pictures of something called velvet. Everyone was acting normal so I decided to keep a close eye on things. Today I performed a partial water change, and changed some of the scenery, and rinsed off the filter pads. Everyone seemed good after the change. A few hours later, my girlfriend calls me into the room. Two female guppys are lying on the substrate, ocasionaly swimming erratically, like they were disorientated or didn't have control. I euthanised them both, they were both next thing to dead, and I'm worried about the rest of the fish. The one that has the sore seems fine, but I have one more that seems to have cloudy eyes. Acting fine now though. Any ideas? I'm going to inspect the casualties closer when my girlfriends not around to look for any abnormalities. There are some fish in this tank I really like and I am kind of upset with what I've lost already, I want to protect the rest if I can. Any help would be great, I'm a beginner and don't have a clue.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size is the tank and whats the ammonia Nitrite and Nitrate read?


----------



## RedLoach (Apr 6, 2011)

Its a 20 Gallon hex, before I did the water change their was a trace amount of ammonia, zero nitrite and 20-30 ppm of nitrate. They seem to have made it through the night alright. The spot or injury on the female guppy looks better. Some of my females seem to still have cloudy eyes, but they are acting normal. I don't really want to replace my casualties until I have a better idea what might have happened. Also my fire shrimp went completely white last night, but seem to have regained most of their colour overnight. Anyone have any ideas, I'm going to perform partial water changes every second day and hopefully the rest will be fine.


----------

